# Boat on Port O Jetties



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

We were leaving out of Port O'connor this morning and saw a nice Bertram on the jetty rocks. Does anyone know what happened? Nobody was on the boat, but law enforcement was all around. Hopefully everyone is ok.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

I heard from the dock rumor that some one took the boat, " Hyrdocarbon "I believe,( can not confirm), with out permisson around 3:00 am and ran it on top of the jetties, The Coast guard got them then the CCSO took them to jail.,, Then on Sunday about where the boat parks some ones truck went over the dock into the ICW and had to get a cherry picker to get it out of the water, A wild Labor day weekend,


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

The Hydrocarbon is a 40' Cabo owned by the Richards brothers.. he is on the board as Over The Edge. Anybody have any other information? The boat is in the billfish blast.. I fished with them a few times this year.


----------



## flieman (Jul 23, 2004)

IT was not Hydrocarbon but it was Hydrotherapy, a Bertram out of POC.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

That makes more sense... Thanks Jon


----------



## flieman (Jul 23, 2004)

I came in about 2 am thru the jetties and I think this deal happened around 3 am, it was very very dark with no moon that nite. I think they got it pulled off the jetties yesterday with a shrimp boat and hauled the poor boat to Palacios to be hauled out. Bad day for those poor guys.


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Sonnysmarine,

Tell me more about the truck that went into the water? I didnt know about that. Glad it wasnt my boat (Hyrdrocarbon) on the rocks. The first weekend in about 6 that I decide to take off from POC and I miss all the action!


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok got the Hydrocarbon from my son at 8:00am when he was just come in from the night before,,?????? What I get for listening to Man out all night long!! just coming home at 8:00am... He said he seen it at 6:30 am while riding around.
I was at a friends at St.Christopher's marina, On the deck yesterday and some one on the dock told me about the truck, ,,, They think they pulled up and got out and did nto get it into park and went into the water, right past the fishing center, were the big boats park, and I did hear it from more than one person later , Glad I got the wrong name on the boat,,, ESP for you!!!! Never believe any thing you hear here in POC. whith out knowing first hand,,, stories kind of grow as they go around town...


----------



## flieman (Jul 23, 2004)

Here is a pic off my cellhphone.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Bet that left a mark! Hope no one was injured.


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

That movie sucks!


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

The truck was a realtive of the Goldman's and went off into thier slip. She went for a ride in Goldman's boat and the truck popped out of gear 30 min. after they left and nosed dived with back 2 tires out of air. It looked like a fish aqurium when they pulled it out with all the water in the inside.


----------



## tailwalker35 (Jul 3, 2008)

I know Derrick who owns Hydrotherapy. Does anyone know how bad she was hurt? Was there Saturday and Sunday morning and did not here anything about it.


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

I know a gent that hit the freeport jetties in a 1977 38' Bertram doing 20knts...just pushed the boat off and got new props...tough hulls.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

That sucks. On a positive note, look how nice the water looks out there.


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

not a good weekend in POC


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

lol...ouch. I say lol, of course it if was me, id have an ulcer.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Did the guy that grounded the boat know the owner of it? Or was it just a random thing?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Man!!!!!


----------



## Cable Slinger (Jul 8, 2008)

*wreck*

I was down in POC this weekend and whitnessed both wrecks- On the Boat- The guy who beached it was on the crew of the boat and he was just taking it out for a late night booze cruize. I was fishsing the jettys that night and came in a few hours before it happened. It was a very dark, moonless night but still......?***? When people in town heard about it, a few decided to go out and investigate the wreck which lead to an arrest for PI for a bud of mine who was just watching the cluster. What a night...


----------



## Capt.deano (Sep 13, 2007)

The guy that did it was his deckhand that had no permission to take the boat that night. I saw the guy at the cantina and he shouldn't have been driving a golf cart that night. He left around 2am and had seven or eight people on board. Im not real sure how he ended up on the rocks but a friend of mine went and picked up the passengers and he refused to leave the boat. A little while later when the jetty current started getting bad he called another guy to come and get him. Then they were both cited with PI and hauled to jail. The next morning Robby with Tow Boat and froggies bait dock took his shrimp boat and pulled it off and over to palacious. Robbie said by the time it got there it was getting real heavy and the jagger pumps weren't able to keep up, so it must have had some pretty good leaks. Me and one of the Richards brothers (Hydrocarbon)went to see it the next morning and the owner Derrick was there and looked so sick to his stomach that I thought he would puke. I think his deckhand should get the douch of the year award. If I has you hydrocarbon I would find a dock with less drama.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Capt.deano said:


> The guy that did it was his deckhand that had no permission to take the boat that night. I saw the guy at the cantina and he shouldn't have been driving a golf cart that night. He left around 2am and had seven or eight people on board. Im not real sure how he ended up on the rocks but a friend of mine went and picked up the passengers and he refused to leave the boat. A little while later when the jetty current started getting bad he called another guy to come and get him. Then they were both cited with PI and hauled to jail. The next morning Robby with Tow Boat and froggies bait dock took his shrimp boat and pulled it off and over to palacious. Robbie said by the time it got there it was getting real heavy and the jagger pumps weren't able to keep up, so it must have had some pretty good leaks. Me and one of the Richards brothers (Hydrocarbon)went to see it the next morning and the owner Derrick was there and looked so sick to his stomach that I thought he would puke. I think his deckhand should get the douch of the year award. If I has you hydrocarbon I would find a dock with less drama.


Makes me sick just lookin at the pics, hopefully he can get some restitution from the deckhand and get his boat fixed. Its hard to find a dock without drama haha. Best of luck to the owner


----------



## treble damage (Sep 7, 2006)

a couple of weeks ago, some drunk guy from austin stole my friends 32 tiara from the UT marina in Port Aransas while the owners were at the grocery store. Came back to find boat gone. Hired a local tour helicopter and found the guy running south of the port a jetty. Called the coast guard and they went out and arrested the guy. 

Must have been that full moon.


----------



## Capt.deano (Sep 13, 2007)

Here are some pics.


----------



## tailwalker35 (Jul 3, 2008)

Cable Slinger said:


> I was down in POC this weekend and whitnessed both wrecks- On the Boat- The guy who beached it was on the crew of the boat and he was just taking it out for a late night booze cruize. I was fishsing the jettys that night and came in a few hours before it happened. It was a very dark, moonless night but still......?***? *When people in town heard about it, a few decided to go out and investigate the wreck which lead to an arrest for PI for a bud of mine who was just watching the cluster. What a night...*




I talked to Derrick who owns the boat on Tuesday and the "BUD" of yours was out there trying to help pull the boat off the jetties. The Coast Guard did not want to drive to Port Lavaca to the sheriffs office to do the paper work for a BUI so they only gave both a PI instead.


----------



## Capt.deano (Sep 13, 2007)

tailwalker35 said:


> [/color][/b]
> 
> I talked to Derrick who owns the boat on Tuesday and the "BUD" of yours was out there trying to help pull the boat off the jetties. The Coast Guard did not want to drive to Port Lavaca to the sheriffs office to do the paper work for a BUI so they only gave both a PI instead.


I talked to Jimmy the next day after he got out and I asked him if he was trying to get it off and he said he never tied up to it. He even drove some of the coast gaurd boys back to the dock where he had no idea he was going into jail with the other guy. If he was that drunk I would think the coast gaurd should have taking control of the boat and not alloed him to drive it back to dock. Unless as soon as he steped foot on land the sheriff made the decision then that he was intoxicated.


----------



## tailwalker35 (Jul 3, 2008)

Capt.deano said:


> I talked to Jimmy the next day after he got out and I asked him if he was trying to get it off and he said he never tied up to it. He even drove some of the coast gaurd boys back to the dock where he had no idea he was going into jail with the other guy. If he was that drunk I would think the coast gaurd should have taking control of the boat and not alloed him to drive it back to dock. Unless as soon as he steped foot on land the sheriff made the decision then that he was intoxicated.


I guess it is a case of "he said, she said". I am only going off the owners side of the story and also someone who works for the calhoun county sheriffs dept. He may not of tied up to the boat yet but he was called to help get Hydrotherapy off the jetties. I can only figure he did not get a PI because he only was drinking Kool-Aid that night.


----------



## Cable Slinger (Jul 8, 2008)

tailwalker35 said:


> [/color][/b]
> 
> I talked to Derrick who owns the boat on Tuesday and the "BUD" of yours was out there trying to help pull the boat off the jetties. The Coast Guard did not want to drive to Port Lavaca to the sheriffs office to do the paper work for a BUI so they only gave both a PI instead.


Yeah- he did give the coast guard a ride back to the docks and when he got there, it was a DPS officer that hauled him in. I feel bad for the owner like anyone else but my "BUD" is a pretty high profile person in the fishing world and I figure that they couldn't wait to do some damage to him. All I'm saying is 'Jimmy is innocent"


----------

